# Two Day Project



## sarmis (Sep 19, 2017)

I threw this together from parts laying
around forever.  
Original rough paint Gothic Fenders with
a orphan restored 38' Cantilever Frame.  
A mix and match of patina and the new.  

It rides great with the original prewar wheels and Goodyear G-3's.  

enjoy,
sarmis luters 
redondo beach, ca


----------



## TheDXjedi (Sep 19, 2017)

cool bike...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 19, 2017)

GREAT ASSEMBLY OF NICE PARTS!
AND EVEN A LOCKING DOUBLE DUTY FORK!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 19, 2017)

Dang! I wish I had those parts laying around...


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2017)

I like the bike and the parts you have laying around.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 22, 2017)

Love the Gothics!


----------

